# Weather.com History - Zombie Cookies?



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I noticed that weather.com recently started remembering my location even though I regularly clear all cookies, delete super cookies and change my IP address through the router. Because of doing all of this, I used to have to enter my zip code for weather info and now my town just shows up automatically when I click on the search field. :shocked: My IP address does not match my exact town, so they are obviously remembering my location through some sort of browser entry history, right? Is there any way to figure out what they are using to find out how to delete/scrub it from my computer? :TFH:


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you going through a bookmark? I have a bookmark to our local weather and it actually has our zip code in the URL.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jacktheknife said:


> Are you going through a bookmark? I have a bookmark to our local weather and it actually has our zip code in the URL.


Ya I bet that is what it is, as that is the way AccuWeather is like.
I put in a Zip code for my city and it doesn't matter have many times you delete cookies etc. Every time I go to AccuWeather it opens and has my city, and the local temp etc. And I open it up through a bookmark.
So the ZIP CODE is saved on AccuWeather site, and has nothing to do with cookies on your computer.
Just like I set my Home page MSN to show what I want it to show, and no matter Where I am, or what computer I use, as long as I SIGN IN to MSN ALL that INFO SHOWS UP, just like it would on my home computer. SO it doesn't matter what IP address or cookies are set at.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a bookmark, but it was for the home page, nothing else in the URL. I removed it from my bookmarks, cleared everything and it is still showing my town in the search bar. I checked their privacy page TOS last night, but will have to go back again and read it more in depth. At the very least, when you clear cookies and super cookies they should not continue to track you, IMHO. I've got to get to the bottom of this because if they are doing it, _who else is_ and what information are _they_ gathering? I don't like it one bit. :nono:


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I finally tracked down the file that was holding the information. The tracking info was hidden in the webappsstore.sqlite file in the default profile folder of Firefox. There was a ton of web history hidden in this file. Majority of it was Twitter profile image URLs?? I gather Twitter also uses this file to store information. But there at the bottom of the file was my zip code and city in line with weather.com. Mozilla said it was OK to delete this file, so I cut and paste it to the desktop. I re-opened Firefox and went to weather.com and clicked on the search bar field and my city - zip code is no longer displaying. Nice of them to let us know, huh?

According to Mozilla, this file will be created once again when a website requests information to be stored in that file. I'll be keeping a sharp eye on it in the future. Hope this is of use for anyone else needing help tracking down this info.


----------

